

Rethinking Compiler Design - akg
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?RethinkingCompilerDesign

======
carterschonwald
Speaking as someone who (in some small way) helps with compiler dev, while a
lot these ideas sound pretty cool, I can pretty comfortably say that these
ideas would make compiler engineering even harder! (though I'd love to be
proven wrong by some brave soul)

------
tempodox
Articles like this always make me wanna weep. Not because of their contents
but because nobody bothered to put a date on (or more precisely, before) those
thoughts. As it is, this article is only for archaeologists and historians who
like to guess from when it might be. And the “last edited” date is no
replacement or excuse.

------
taspeotis

        last edited September 9, 2008

------
shin_lao

      -  Compiler internals cleanly exposed
    

This exists in clang!

I'm not sure I get this one:

    
    
      -  Constancy as an attribute
    

Does it mean read-only variables such as "const" variables in C/C++?

